# FS: Western Digital My Book AV DVR Expander 1 TB for TiVo



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Western Digital My Book AV DVR Expander 1 TB for TiVo, Used for less than 2 months.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220694309254&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Check out my heatware, coold8

Thanks.

-Dave


----------

